# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  وزير الدفاع الإسباني يقوم بحظر أجهزة Huawei من الولوج إلى المعلومات الحساسة

## mohamed73

مع إستمرار الحرب التجارية بين الولايات المتحدة والصين والسباق على  تكنولوجيا 5G والذي فازت به الصين بالفعل، قامت وزارة الدفاع الإسبانية  بمنع وصول أجهزة Huawei إلى جميع خوادم البيانات، بما في ذلك الرسائل  الإلكترونية الخاصة بالموظفين، على الأقل وفقًا لتقرير جديد صدر من قبل La  Informacion.
 على الرغم من أن الوزارة تحظر على أجهزة Huawei الوصول إلى المعلومات  الحساسة على وجه التحديد، فإنها لا تمنع على المستهلكين إستخدام أجهزة  Huawei. لا يزال يُسمح لأعضاء وزارة الدفاع بإستخدام أجهزة Huawei كأجهزتهم  الشخصية، ولكن يجب عليهم إستخدام أجهزة أخرى للوصول إلى البيانات من خوادم  الوزارة، بما في ذلك الرسائل الإلكترونية. أولئك الذين ما زالوا يستخدمون  أجهزة Huawei للوصول إلى الخوادم يجب عليهم ” قطع الاتصال على الفور “.
 لم يتم ذكر سبب الحظر، ولكن مع إتهام الولايات المتحدة لشركة Huawei منذ  فترة طويلة بالتجسس على البيانات الخاصة بالمستخدمين، يمكننا فقط أن نفترض  بأن إسبانيا قامت بتطبيق هذا الحظر لسبب مماثل. كانت شركة Huawei قد نفت  سابقًا هذه الإتهامات، وأعلنت أنها سترفع دعوى قضائية ضد الحكومة الأمريكية  لحظرها غير الدستوري لأجهزتها دون مراعاة الأصول القانونية.
 صرح متحدث باسم شركة Huawei لموقع La Informacion بأنه على الرغم من أن  Huawei قد عملت مع أكثر من 170 دولة تعمل فيها خلال الثلاثين عامًا  الماضية، إلا أنها لم تتعرض مطلقًا لحادث مرتبط بالأمن السيبراني.
 على الرغم من أن الهاتف Huawei Mate 30 Pro لا يزال يفتقر إلى التطبيقات  والخدمات التابعة لشركة جوجل، فقد تمكنت شركة Huawei من الإحتفاظ بمركزها  الثاني على مستوى شحنات الهواتف الذكية إلى أوروبا في الربع الثالث وتنمو  بشكل مطرد في جميع أنحاء العالم، وخاصة في الصين. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

